# We'll miss you girls...



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

As some of you know I was in Iowa until today at 8:00 pm. I came home and I could tell something was wrong. My dad (who has been taking care of the goats) was quiet and just off. So when we asked how the goats were he broke down and cried, so obviously I new something was wrong. He handed me a letter which he had written. I got through the first paragragh and it said Upset and Isabel died. 

Saturday night we had a very big storm and the power went out, my dad is very good at looking after the goats and checks on them several times a day. I have a German Shepherd named Quincy and he loves 'his' goats and looks after them (from the outside of the fence). My dad said that Quincy wouldn't come up onto the porch that night, and that is very unlike him. But since the power went out it was hard for him to see outside so he could'nt see that the barn door had come unlatched. So the next morning he said Janna was outside (this is 6 in the morning) so he ran to her and put her inside the barn, and he didn't see Upset so he panicked and ran down the hill to our creek (which is down a very steep long hill) were he saw Upset laying in the creek, dead, he carried her up the hill slipping and sliding. Then he noticed Isabel was missing, so he went back down and found her down the creek from where he had found her mom (Upset) so he carried her up the hill also. He dug a grave in the pouring rain. He keeps saying it was his fault that he didnt think something was wrong when Quincy didnt come onto the porch. He loves the goats, mostly because I do. He is allergic to all of our animals so they have to be outdoor animals (all except Tyson) so he has to wear a mask while around the goats and in the barn. 

I don't blame him in the slightest. I just wish it didn't happen to them. Especially since Upset was 54 days away from kidding. 


Chelsey

I will miss you girls very much.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

OH MY CHELSEY HOW SO SORRY I AM!!!! :blue:  

OH boy how terrible you dad must feel!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Hopefully 2008 will be a better year for us. This was our first loss (in the goat business). Izzy was the first goat born here. And her mom was one of our first goats. I will miss them so much.
Thanks Stacie.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

A loss like that one never leaves you. When I lost our first kid born on our farm tragically at just under 4 years old it hurt deep and it still does almost 7 years later. I had a simular situation with my mom blaming herself for the death. 

You will always carry them in your heart.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Oh my gosh that is terrible! I am so sorry Chelsey, what a horrible way to come home. 
((((((Hugs)))))))


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks guys. I know it would have happened whether I was here of not, I guess it's a good thing I wasn't here. I never had to see them. It seems so empty in the barn now, without them around. 

You just never expect something like this to happen.


----------



## Tera (Dec 21, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss.  It never helps at first, but it does get easier, and you'll always have the memories.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh that is such a horrible thing to have happen- I am so sorry that you had that loss and pleae give your father my sympathy too- I'm sure he feels bad on so many levels.


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Oh Chelsey!!!!!! I AM SO SORRY!!!! This is making me cry. I wish I was there to give you a hug girl. I can't even imagine how you feel!!! Losing your babies is the hardest thing to deal with. I just don't even know what to say.

(((((((((((((((((((((((((HUGS))))))))))))))))))))))) girlie!!!!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Also, I wanted to tell you that my friend Christy also says she is sooooo sorry!!! We feel so horrible Chelsey.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks guys so much. I'm crying too. I'm just glad my dad didn't tell me till I got home. I know it must have been tearing him up inside thinking of how he would tell us. 
I need all the hugs I can get!!! 

I love my family (extended family) but they just don't get the goat thing. A few of my cousins didn't even know I had goats...

I love the goat spot. There is so much support here. And people who LOVE goats just as much as I do!!!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Oh I know. My extended family is exactly the same. It is kind of frustrating, but hey at least we have each other here! Otherwise I would go nuts.

Oh Chels. You poor, poor thing. It is so hard to express how I feel over the internet! Aggh. More ((((((((((HUGS)))))))))))))) and tons of prayers coming your way. And yeah, your poor dad. I feel really bad for him too! Make sure he knows that you don't feel any remorse towards him in any way. He prolly needs just as many hugs as you.
More ((((((((HUGS)))))))))!!!


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

My heart goes out to you and your dad. What an odd thing to happen. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I know it was very weird. I have had something similar happen in a storm much like this one (before I got goats). A week after I got my dogs Quincy and Heidi we had a storm and their pen got busted from a tree falling on it. We didn't lose either of them, but it definatly gave us a scare.

Thanks again guys!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh Chelsey!! I'm am SO sorry! (((HUGS)))


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Wow chelsey, how sad for your whole family, especially for you and your dad. Im really sorry. Wasn't isabel the white goat that you posted on your post where you had a bunch of goats pictures? The onew that i liked so much?
What a terrible loss. Its never easy. My thoughts are with you and your family and your goats.
beth


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh, I'm so sorry :hug: It's so hard to lose them...


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh Chelsey!! I'm so sorry you lost them, the first one is always the hardest, and Izzy and Upset were so pretty. :hug: It'll be ok.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes Izzy was the white junior doe in the pics. 

The first day was the worst. Janna is acting sore, so we have been watching her. I don't have a clue why she is though... I couldn't take losing her too.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

What is the acting like? Just off? Or sore like limping or hurt to the touch? I would start her on Aconitum right away if you have it, that is for when they start to get sick, and also since what happened does count as a shock to her. Was she barnmates with Izzy at all? Is she sad about losing her? If she is, the Aconitum should help some, but if you had Ignatia I would give that to her instead. A B shot wouldnt' hurt also.


----------



## moonspinner (Oct 5, 2007)

How terrible for you! But I'm unclear on the cause of deaths. Do you have any idea? Seems odd both would die. Because certainly no goat would venture outside in a rainstorm, barn door open or not. My thought is possibly when the door was open some creature got in there and scared the does outside? Predators can and do run goats to death. And your other doe acting sore would make sense if she were attacked.
What jumped out at me was your GS dog on the porch which you said was unusual. How does he get along with your goats? Any chance he was the culprit?
So very sorry for your losses.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Chelsey, I am so sorry for you loss. :hug: from me to you. I know how hard it is to lose your first goat, because I lost mine in August. It took me a long time to look at pictures of my Liz with out crying, but at least I have those WONDERFUL memories of her as do you of your goats. 
Please take all the hugs that we send you and wrap them around yourself.
Also, from a parents point of view, give some of those to your dad. He sounds like a wonderful man. I have to say he sounds like he has more compaction them my husband. Give this to him :hug:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I just found out they did have some bite marks. But not enought to kill them. Yes the creek is definatly deep enough that they could have drowned. And with the huge storm my dad said you couldn't even see 10 feet in front of you. 

I just hate that they had to suffer.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Chelsey, 

I am so sorry about your loss. I wish that there was something that we could do for you.

Please tell your father, that we all wish that we had such a caring man, and that we all give him a big hug!!!

Take care hun!

Allison


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Lori. I am sorry about Liz. 

My dad really loves the goats. He likes to watch the bucks play and run around in their pasture. He just can't cuddle with them due to his allergies. 

Janna was buddies with Izzy. she seems sore in her back end, she is doing much better now. And moving around alot more.

They did have some bite marks, but nothing that would have killed them. Quincy gets overwhelmed if the goats get out or are distressed. When my dad brought Upset up and went down to get Izy he said Quincy was laying by Upset like he was trying to keep her warm. We have some Rottweilers next door and some romeing (sp?) dogs so I really don't know who did it. I just think it is weird that they were in the creek. They could have fallen down the steep hill into the creek. Especially since it was slippery. The hill is about 200 feet and just about straight down. 

Sarah, I'll try and get some Ignatia today.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Allison.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I am so sorry Chelsey! I started to cry when I read that. Let your dad know tht it wasn't his fault...things just happen. :hug: to both of you


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh Man Chelsey! I'm sorry, that's so horrible, do you have any of Upsets offspring other than Isabel?


Hugs to you, the goaties, your dad and Quincy!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Allyssa and Sara. No I don't have any other kids from Upset. I am going on a list for a kid out of one of Upset's kids from this year though.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

How tragic! things like this is never easy Im really sorry. Isabel was sucha pretty girl.
beth


----------



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

Sympathy from us here in KY - it's never easy losing one, especially one close to your heart. Keeping yall in our thoughts and ray: for a successful 2008 with only joy and no tears. *hugs*


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Somehow I missed both of your posts. Thank you Beth and Katie.


----------



## lacy_94 (Oct 7, 2007)

im so sorry for the loss


----------

